# Californa is Burning  ..



## cajun_1 (Oct 23, 2007)

With that note, I sincerely hope the Brothers/Sisters are safe and out of harms way.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 23, 2007)

Amen to that!


----------



## tonto1117 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ditto Phil. I just can't imagine what that must be like. Prayers to all.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 23, 2007)

I to hope everyone is a o.k.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Me too! Hope they can get this under control soon.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 23, 2007)

Best wishes for all affected.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, I hope none of our members are in harms way


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 23, 2007)

.... bump ....


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

They just interpted the TV with a news break to sy it has gotten worse. God help those people. One lady at work was telling me her daughter was called by the emrgency folks to say that they suggested a volentary evacuation. I sure hope everyone heeds this suggestion and doesn't wait until the last minute. Traffic is awful out there and to wait is not a good idea!

If your out there please be safe and not silly - go while you can!


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

My youngest son has marine electonics convention in San Deigo next week. I hope everthing works out and they get the fires under control. 

I know he's looking forward to it. Kind of a vacation for him.


----------



## dejacks (Oct 23, 2007)

The community that Kaela and I live in was put on mandatory evacuation last night. It was a scary site. The canyon north of us was glowing with flames and embers as were the hills to the east of us (Poway/Scripps Ranch). Early this morning we were downgraded to voluntary evacuation, but it is still hard to get comfy with so many people and friends having to evacuate and relocate. Our prayers go out to those families affected by the fires. Even here at work in Chula Vista the smoke in the air is choking and the ground is littered with ash. This is a very surreal situation. There are over 250,000 evacuees in SD County and the site of all the tents and RV's at Qualcomm Stadium brings about an unsettling feeling in my stomach.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

it is a bad situation. best of luck to all affected.btw- they're talking about postphoning the chargers game.


----------



## dejacks (Oct 23, 2007)

That's the word as of now. The news mentioned that 10 Charger players and staff had to evacuate some of their multi-million dollar homes. I was here for the Cedar fire 4 years ago this month and it was bad. But the 8 fires that have been burning in SD County since Sunday evening has trumped the Cedar fire. It is very scary out here right now...and wiiiiindy!


----------



## jack (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah, im in orange county i work in irvine and am very close to the santiago fire that is up to 18000 acres! half the people i know have had to evacuate! lots of people have to work to pay the rediculous costs of living out here and dont have a choice but to work most everyday(like tradesmen), very hard to do when you dont have a home to go to, and you cant breath to easy. it is very scary and disheartening. the one great thing is to see these usually upity people so very close and communal. god bless america! we will get through this!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 23, 2007)

.... bump ....


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

"Marines evacuating Camp Pendleton".... when they think it is time to leave, it is time to leave!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 24, 2007)

This is getting reminiscient of Katrina. DeJack and others from the area, please stay safe. 

Maybe it's time to consider that "we all send one dollar" idea I had for anyone that we deem needs it, just in case?


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Still burning  ...  But they are starting to let folks back into their areas.


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 24, 2007)

PLEASE everyone out there, stay safe, and God be with you...


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

Earthquakes, mudslides, wildfires.. one wonders if God WANTS to help 
-some-
of those people.

On another view...if yer smart- GET THE HE-doublehockeysticks OUT!

Sigh.. Well, I thought about it. I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## flattop (Oct 24, 2007)

When I read the title of the thread it caught me off guard. My uncle sent my mom pic's of the fire from his home in El Cajon yesterday and that was the title of his e-mail. I posted this on our IOKW forum and thought I'd pass his 2 pic's along here.

My Uncle James lives in El Cajon. Early today my mom talked to him and he took a few pic's at 2:30 am from a hill in his neighborhood. The one fire was about 4-5 miles away. She just talked to him again and even though it's not mandatory they are leaving their home in a few minutes.

I really hope they can get this thing contained soon before too many more people loose their homes and dreams.

Here's 2 of his pic's.


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

In my imagination... looks like the road to Hell.


----------



## jack (Oct 24, 2007)

in my reality, it looks like home. i dont think most people realize that california is so big it has the most farmland in the country and darned near the most cattle land. i know that people that arent familiar with our amazing state lump us into a weird catagory of liberal crap......i thought about it...and said it......there is so much money being lost here everyday in just san diego alone, that it might just have a significant affect on our national economy. also, there are over half a million AMERICANS misplaced and in serious trouble. camp pendleton is on fire, over 10000 acres so far, and oh yeah, there is a large nuclear plant right there that the news hasnt seemed to mention. we are not all inner city, hollywood liberals, and i dont see this as god getting any sort of revenge.


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

I DID say -some-. I am sorry and feel pity for the plight of the area. Realistically, then... you have made a choice. We all have.  I LOVE Michigan winters. Well, moreso now. And our Governer has also affected the US economy in a less than positive way.
Don't take it personally. I don't.


----------

